# Crossville, TN Male Tan with Black Face in AC



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Crossville, TN | Jerome

  
   
*Jerome
*

*German Shepherd Dog: An adoptable dog in Crossville, TN *

Large • Adult • Male 

    

*Jerome's Contact Info*

*Cumberland County Animal Shelter*, Crossville, TN 

931-484-8525
Email Cumberland County Animal Shelter
See more pets from Cumberland County Animal Shelter


----------

